# Industrial Design - Hong Kong / Shanghai



## Emmon (Mar 31, 2017)

I have to upcoming interviews and I'm worried about the dreaded salary question. One job is in Shanghai the other Hong Kong. I was wondering if these salaries expectations are accurate for a foreigner. I'm in the 75% in Canada ($67K CAD yearly) so I'd expect to be there same there at the least.

¥360K CNY yearly - Shanghai (69K CAD)
$507K HKD yearly - Hong Kong (98k CAD)

<Snip>

Just trying to figure out if these number are accurate or the average has been brought down by local salaries, from my understanding companies will usually pay foreigners more.


----------

